# added additional substrate 75-gallon



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

this makes the tank, added and wow, really makes the plants stand out...can anyone see the pike's head?








Doug


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Very nice tank and great video, and no i couldnt pick out the pikes head LOL *


----------

